

What Twitter SHOULD be doing - ohadfrankfurt
https://medium.com/@liordegani/within-you-without-you-expanding-twitters-conversation-borders-338ab6f541a9

======
_random_
What they should do is recycle the freaking unused IDs. Also introduce
follow/retweet-only accounts without IDs.

~~~
fwn
I guess it'll look quite empty after that.

